# [SOLVED] PS/2 Ports Possibly Not Working



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hey,


I think the PS/2 ports are not working wht can i do?


Please help.
The on-screen keyboard is doing my head in

thanks

Jay:wave:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: PS/2 Ports Possibly Not Working*

It seems to work before windows starts, So on BIOS and starting up the num lock, caps lock work until it gets to the windows welcome screen.

In device manager its got this -


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PS/2 Ports Possibly Not Working*

Hi,
Does the mouse work?
Have you tried right clicking the keyboard entry in Device manager and choose update driver?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: PS/2 Ports Possibly Not Working*

No the mouse doesnt work. I have had to use my USB one.

I have tryed updating it and it fails, i have gone to the MS Update and installed a keyboard and mouse one but that doesnt work.

Its a Labtec Power Wireless Desktop Plus, i have gone to the website but there is no drivers. On the base station the light is on and when i press a button on the keyboard the light flash's (Which it should) but the cap lock and num lock leds doesnt light up and it just wont do anything in windows.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PS/2 Ports Possibly Not Working*

You don't need extra drivers to be able to type on a keyboard - that's only for shortcut keys etc. BTW is this the multi-boot machine? If so - does this occur in all OS's?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: PS/2 Ports Possibly Not Working*

No its not multi boot. Just XP SP2. i dont understand why the base unti is working and the mouse and keyboard isnt. I have changed the batterys.

I have also tryed a non-wireless keyboard and its the same, only working BIOS.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PS/2 Ports Possibly Not Working*

Right click the keyboard entry and choose uninstall - then reboot (without trying to reinstall). When Windows restarts it should find the port and reinstall the driver.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: PS/2 Ports Possibly Not Working*

It works now. Thanks.:grin:

What could have caused it?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: PS/2 Ports Possibly Not Working*

Well - sometimes Windows does funny things (= I don't know). I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: PS/2 Ports Possibly Not Working*

Thanks,

Personal Note. Do *NOT* trust bill gates Lol.

Sorry about the PM


----------



## shohag2018 (May 5, 2009)

Thanks a lot...i had the same problem...first i thought i had ram problems, then i found out it was it was my ps2 ports!! finally...its the windows!
but how do i solve the mouse problem?


----------

